# Counting down to the Move



## robertg (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, Well, it's coming down to the end of my time here in Belize. My partner and I. Are moving to Mexico. Currently we are selling off all our items that we are not going to take with us. I am not sure if this is true for everyone else but I am now getting nervous/excited. I am a bit concerned with what type of visa we will need as we work for US companies over the Internet so I do not know of we will be required to get a working permit or not since we aren't actually working for a Mexican company. Is anyone else is doing the same. If so what were you required to get. We will be going across the boarder once every week to handle some business so do not know if that will play a factor either.

Eire way I am very excited to move but a bit nervous with the FM3 or visa type that will be required. Also, when applying, will there be someone that can speak English. My Spanish is very poor and was going for the whole immersion style to learn the language. BTW if anyone knows of anyone in Belize looking to buy a 50" tv please let me know.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

robertg said:


> Hello everyone, Well, it's coming down to the end of my time here in Belize. My partner and I. Are moving to Mexico. Currently we are selling off all our items that we are not going to take with us. I am not sure if this is true for everyone else but I am now getting nervous/excited. I am a bit concerned with what type of visa we will need as we work for US companies over the Internet so I do not know of we will be required to get a working permit or not since we aren't actually working for a Mexican company. Is anyone else is doing the same. If so what were you required to get. We will be going across the boarder once every week to handle some business so do not know if that will play a factor either.
> 
> Eire way I am very excited to move but a bit nervous with the FM3 or visa type that will be required. Also, when applying, will there be someone that can speak English. My Spanish is very poor and was going for the whole immersion style to learn the language. BTW if anyone knows of anyone in Belize looking to buy a 50" tv please let me know.


I can't speak to the "technicalities" of Mexican immigration law, but as far as practicalities are concerned ... if you will be living in Mexico and working for someone outside of Mexico and the work is unrelated to Mexico and you are paid by these employers/clients outside of Mexico ... you need not mention your work to INM in Mexico. Simply apply for the FM3 or its equivalent which permits you to reside in Mexico. My advisc is that you avoid telling anyone other than your partner that you're doing work from your apartment/home. It's too complicated a situation for some to understand and if there's a time when someone harbors a grudge with you they might snitch and make things difficult ... even if what you'll be doing is legal (without paying taxes in Mexico).

Where are you planning to move to, in Mexico? 

Regarding visa applications, etc., there are almost always "facilitators" available to help with translations, completing documents, etc. Some of these are simply administrative personnel who've established a desk or small office near the INM office and others are immigration attorneys who handle the matter from A to Z. Both charge a fee. I've always believed that it's best for first-timers to use professional help and then for renewals to do this themself.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> I can't speak to the "technicalities" of Mexican immigration law, but as far as practicalities are concerned ... if you will be living in Mexico and working for someone outside of Mexico and the work is unrelated to Mexico and you are paid by these employers/clients outside of Mexico ... you need not mention your work to INM in Mexico. Simply apply for the FM3 or its equivalent which permits you to reside in Mexico.


In the case of the OP, I believe he would have to apply for a _rentista_ visa, which requires that he be able to prove a regular monthly income of around $1200 from any source deposited to his bank account.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Since they will be coming and going frequently, the could also use FMMs.


----------



## robertg (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmmm....I am a bit hesitant on just being there with my a tourist visa. I was speaking to a consulate from the Mexican embassy here in Belize and they were saying that the 180 days are not guaranteed and it basically is up to the immigration officer.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Toro crap! The FMM will be just fine for your purposes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

robertg said:


> Hmmm....I am a bit hesitant on just being there with my a tourist visa. I was speaking to a consulate from the Mexican embassy here in Belize and they were saying that the 180 days are not guaranteed and it basically is up to the immigration officer.


And if the same immigration officer sees you coming and going all the time on an FMM, wouldn't they suspect that you are actually living in Mexico? Could that cause a problem?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> Since they will be coming and going frequently, the could also use FMMs.


If they'll be establishing a residence, which is what I read they'll be doing, they don't qualify for an FMM. Yes, there are deadbeats who disrespect Mexico  and break the law  , but I would hope these folks like Mexico and Mexicans sufficiently to comply by getting the proper visa. :clap2:

And answering the OPs comment regarding the length of stay when receiving an FMM, I can only speak about arrivng by air (haven't arrived by land in years): It's been 180-days each and every time, multliple times yearly, for probably the past 4 or 5 years. Coming-in by land you might get something less.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Not likely. It isn't like you are coming and going several times a day, with baggage.


----------



## robertg (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys for the help. I am moving to chetumal. This move will be a test run. Chetumal is the border to belize so if need be i am only a short bus ride home. would love to move more north. Unlike most rxpats ( i believe) my move is predominantly due to fact that Mexico is more modern than my home country (BELIZE). 

I was at several other forum that discussed the sa,e concern and it seems better to just forgo mentioning that we work over the Internet. I am still unsure as to what I will do however as I do not want to be breaking any laws. I heard mexico's prison is d worst.

I just wish there were more expats there. Would make the move heck of a lot easier.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Longford said:


> If they'll be establishing a residence, which is what I read they'll be doing, they don't qualify for an FMM. Yes, there are deadbeats who disrespect Mexico  and break the law  , but I would hope these folks like Mexico and Mexicans sufficiently to comply by getting the proper visa. :clap2:
> 
> And answering the OPs comment regarding the length of stay when receiving an FMM, I can only speak about arrivng by air (haven't arrived by land in years): It's been 180-days each and every time, multliple times yearly, for probably the past 4 or 5 years. Coming-in by land you might get something less.


Actually you can buy property and get construction permits as well as bank accounts using an FMM.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Actually you can buy property and get construction permits as well as bank accounts using an FMM.


I wasn't able to open a bank account in Mexico till I had my FM3.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess depends on the bank as we had our account for about 4years before our FM3.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I guess depends on the bank as we had our account for about 4years before our FM3.


Just judging by the reports I have read on this forum, there is no consistency about whether it is possible to open a bank account with just a visitor's permit. It does not even seem to be consistent for any one banking company. 

I have to show my passport any time I do anything out of the ordinary at my bank. They must have hundreds of copies of it. I don't know where they keep all that paper. But they never ask for my visa.


----------



## robertg (Jun 18, 2012)

Well I am not planning on doing any banking....unless there are benefits in doing so. Since we will be right across the boarder all I need to do is take a bus or something And hop across. If there are any benefits would someone let me in on the secret?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

robertg said:


> Well I am not planning on doing any banking....unless there are benefits in doing so. Since we will be right across the boarder all I need to do is take a bus or something And hop across. If there are any benefits would someone let me in on the secret?


Why are you planning to move to Mexico if you won't be working here or banking here and plan to border hop so much? What benefits do you see for living in Mexico on a tourist visa? Just curious ...


----------



## robertg (Jun 18, 2012)

Options....options is the only thing that is pulling me t Mexico. Here in Belize there are not that much options in terms of service providers, restaurants, etc. basically chetumal is way more developed and for someone like myself i would like to be somewhere like this. i am sure most would be running from that but i guess im the opposite. 

Like I mentioned, I will be working online for a US based company. Unfortunately The border hoping would be necessary at the beginning since I take care of the salary for other workers located in Belize and will need to be doing deposits into their accounts until I can get them set up to receive their pay online. Once I get that set up I will be just in Mexico n no border hopping. My salary is deposited into a us bank account so I can freely travel as I wish and j use just my debit card. So I do not see any real need for banking unless this will aid me in some way.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

robertg said:


> Options....options is the only thing that is pulling me t Mexico. Here in Belize there are not that much options in terms of service providers, restaurants, etc. basically chetumal is way more developed and for someone like myself i would like to be somewhere like this. i am sure most would be running from that but i guess im the opposite.
> 
> Like I mentioned, I will be working online for a US based company. Unfortunately The border hoping would be necessary at the beginning since I take care of the salary for other workers located in Belize and will need to be doing deposits into their accounts until I can get them set up to receive their pay online. Once I get that set up I will be just in Mexico n no border hopping. My salary is deposited into a us bank account so I can freely travel as I wish and j use just my debit card. So I do not see any real need for banking unless this will aid me in some way.


It sounds like a sensible plan. I've never been to Belize, or to Chetumal, for that matter, so have no idea what life is like there for a young man. I wonder what your family has to say about your impending move. In any event, good luck!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> Actually you can buy property and get construction permits as well as bank accounts using an FMM.


Yes. But that's an entirely different queston ... and set of laws ... than apply to the immigration issue. :focus:


----------



## robertg (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, my family know that I am a rolling stone and they weren't surprise when I told them. I guess because it it right across the border it made it an easier pill to swallow. In any case it's set. Now just selling off my items is the issue. I'm more the electronic person so I have a lot of gadgets than household appliances which makes it harder to sell. Got a call a few mins ago from some interested in some stuff so hopefully they can take some stuff away with them. *crosses fingers*


----------

